# New to Boers...have some questions



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all, We have shown wethers for a couple years, but this is out first year with a crop of babies. We will be showing in 4H as well as breed shows. We are trying to decide who gets banded, who gets disbudded, and which doelings to show and keep. I looked at the open show classes for the state fair from last year and it appears all goes by age, not color pattern. Is that generally the case? It was the first year our fair had an ABGA show....How about on selecting a buckling? How much weight should their color pattern play in deciding who we choose to show? The majority of the herd is correct in color but we did get a few paints in the kids. We also have a nice set of twin bucklings with nice head color, but a full red leg. Will that matter? How about for the does? Anyway...we have lots of questions and not many around here who show. Advice welcome!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For ABGA off the top of my head (ie subject to error) tail pgmentation 75%
Head & ears I think also 75% for Purebreds & Fullbloods.
Yes you are right,classes are broken into age groups. Color pattern in itself really isnt an issue as far as I know, as there are traditionals (white body) & non traditionals/paints.
I would choose a buckling with at least the minimum head & tail pigmentation. Some judges over look tail pig in the younger classes.
Then bring someone with good width depth & length and able to carry himself like he's put togther.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope having the extra color won't matter a bit in ABGA shows, a lot of people really love the color so it can be a plus for selling, won't make any difference in the show ring though.


----------



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, a few more questions... how much do I worry about multi-teated doelings? I know Boer were specifically bred to be multi, but have heard negative aspects also. What do most judges prefer? 

One of the bucks we kept intact has a scrotal split that is 1/2 inch on the dot. Will it increase as he grows? Are we better off castrating him? 

Don't ya love newbie questions??


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Look at structure... pretend the goat is white... no markings nothing special and ONLY look at structural correctness when keeping a buckling intact. You want a good, strong, well balanced animal. Nice color goes nowhere in a herd where there is nothing worth while under the pelt.  Color should always be the icing on the cake. Just my opinion. I don't know about multi teats... its a BIG no no in myotonics but I know that is usually because it signifies Boer influence.... so you'll have to get that info from the boer breeders. Scrotal Splits are not something I would want to add to my herd... so unless he is OUTSTANDING... without any other flaws. I would wether a buckling with a scrotal split.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny thing about judges is some over look amount of color on the head & some dont. I've had frosted ears place 2nd.
Yes you want structural soundness above all.
As for amount of teats ABGA accepts four well seperated teats. USBGA _prefers_ two & is not likely to take a second look at lack of head & ear pigmentation
on a fullblood or purebred.
Then again on the teats in USGBA I once had a 4 teater place Overall Gr.
Ive been to two judge rings where does are placed pretty evenly till it came time for 1st.


----------



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

We have have a small herd of 13 kids we are trying to choose our daughter's 4H projects from. We thought as long as we are showing 4H, why not try the Boer goat show the next day too. The kids have plenty of color on the heads and ears, I was afraid of too much color on some, but I understand that's not an issue. So now we are looking at the tail pigment...one of the best doelings only has about 50%. She's speckled. The others are fine, so we went on to teat scrutinizing...most of the fullbloods are 4 teaters. I think we'll try a couple and see what the judges say.

For the bucklings, we left the two best intact to get a better idea of how they grow. They are similar structurally, but the one has the scrotal split. I think we will wether him. Thanks for the advice!

Any more advice would be welcome!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

From ABGA
hairless areas under tail should be at least 75% pigmented, 100 preferred
bucks; No more than 2" split

Have fun! When are your shows? Maybe your doeling tail will fill in by then.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ive seen solid white does win....


----------



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

There will be a few non-sanctioned shows in June, but the "real" show with a licensed judge will be in July. So there's time for growing and changing.


----------

